
Donald Trump's voicemails hacked by Anonymous - dineshp2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-elections/donald-trumps-voicemails-hacked-by-anonymous-a6913861.html
======
leereeves
What they found matches what Trump himself said:

 _“I gave to many people before this -- before two months ago I was a
businessman. I give to everybody. When they call, I give. And you know what,
when I need something from them two years later, three years later, I call
them. They are there for me. That 's a broken system.”_

